# P&O - avoid the amendment fee



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am just using up the last of my P&O Tesco vouchers and have boooked some more crossing for "dummy" dates. These will be amended as needed. The amendment fee is £10 plus the difference in the cost of the original crossing and the "new" one. 

However......

If you pay £12 to make use of the club lounge on the crossing - service includes tea/coffee/snacks/glass of bubbly and a newspaper - the £10 fee is waived. You only have to pay the difference in fares. 

I have never bothered with club lounges etc in the past, but given that I have not paid for the crossing as such, then I am giving it a whirl, more so given the removal of the amendment fee. 

Remember the Tesco P&O Dover/Calais deas - bookings must be made by 30th November. 

Russell


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

You do not miss a trick do you Russell :wink: It works great for one person.

We sussed this out last week when we did our Tesco crossings but they wanted £12 each and at £24 we did not think it represented value as we would not spend that amount on drinks and it would only cost us £10 for an amendment.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi Bob

Yes - that is a good point if the £12 is per person. You could always go in the lounge and leave "head office" to the perfume shop etc!

Russell


----------

